# Good times on Saturday



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Went out with a buddy on Saturday to dust off his 30' GW and burn off the old fuel from before the spill.

We trolled around Ft Pickens in the bay and caught a nice grouper, man I can't wait for April 1!! Had to turn him loose. We then went out to the Gulf to see if we couldn't shake down a big cobia. We ran up on a real nice one but couldn't catch him, ended up losing him in the sun reflection to the West. 

Sure beats a day in the office!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We were out also Sat. and caught 3 grouper, !! Come on Friday ! Hope the weather will allow to run out and pull up some scamp !


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldn't keep one April 1st. They changed the season this year. I thinks it's closed until end of June with an option to keep closed the rest of the year after assesment. I don't think scamp is part of the closure.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Unless they change this: http://myfwc.com/media/628389/2011_jan_sw-chart.pdf - I'm looking forward to a seafood dinner next weekend.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW, I didn't mean that to come off smart-aleck. If you know something I don't - I need to know it.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple posts but it just occurred to me, I believe you are thinking of Red Snapper, not Gag Grouper.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Gag Grouper are still closed in federal waters after 1 April


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

So, apparently I'm an idiot. forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/southwest-general-info/grouper-open-or-not-april-1st-2011-federal-waters

I read that to say I can keep my Bay caught grouper starting Friday. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, as of this moment, you can keep a gag grouper in Florida waters after April 1. However, the federal people I am sure would like Florida to keep the same restrictions on gag grouper, and it would not surprise me if that happened. So, April 1 we all need to be up to date. However, for sure you can keep red grouper and scamp after April 1.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bill Brasky said:


> Went out with a buddy on Saturday to dust off his 30' GW and burn off the old fuel from before the spill.
> 
> We trolled around Ft Pickens in the bay and caught a nice grouper, man I can't wait for April 1!! Had to turn him loose. We then went out to the Gulf to see if we couldn't shake down a big cobia. We ran up on a real nice one but couldn't catch him, ended up losing him in the sun reflection to the West.
> 
> Sure beats a day in the office!


What are yall trolling with to catch grouper? We mainly use the 30+ divers to catch kings but never caught a grouper on them. I hear people trolling for grouper but never heard what they use.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Stretch 30 last weekend. Have used stretch 25s too.


----------

